# للناس اعماق اشد خطووره من البحار



## @دانه الدنيا@ (15 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكــم ورحمـة الله وبركاتــة ،،


للناسِ أعماقٌ أشدُ خطورةً من البحار!!!
لذا اقترب منهم بلطف 
وتحسس التيارات
المحيطه واكتشف 
كل إنسان .. 


/
\
/


ستجدُ في أعماق كل بحر ٍدررآ 
وستجدُ أيضآ حيتان وأشواك .. 



/
\
/



في أعماق كل إنسان الخير كله
وفي الأعماق نفسها الشر كله ..!! 




/
\
/



بأستطاعتك التنقيب عن هذا وذاك 
لإكتشاف اتجاه التيار والتعامل معه 
بحكمةٍ واتزان 



/
\
/



حتى لا تغرق سفينتك ويزهد فيك الناس ..
وحتى لاتصطد م بشيء ما 
في الأعماق ..



/
\
/




حدّد بوصلة التيار .. 
إن كان جارفآ كن لينّآ .. لاتنحني لأحد ولكن كن حذرآ .. 
وان كان هادئآ تجنبه بلطف
لكن احذر أن تمضي عكس التيار 
فيضيع منك الطريق والرفيق ..



/
\
/




لا تكن صخرة جامدة .. 
لكن كن قلبآ مفعمآ بالحنان والتفهم لظروف الآخرين
حينئذ لن يجرفك التيار للضياع 
بل سينقذك ربك ثم قلبك وحسن نيتك ..



/
\
/



كن واثقآ أن الذي سينقذ ك 
هو الحب .. والطيبه .. والتلقائيه ....... 



/
\
/


وكن متأكدآ أن أقوى
تيار يغرقك 
هو الحقد .. والأ نانية .. والبخل . 



/
\
/



المرونه تفعل المستحيل .....!! 
اذا تصخرواقعك وبات جامدآ كريهآ ..
والصبر يصنع المعجزات .. 
إذا أشتد التيار عليك 
في أيام عاصفه كئيبة .. ستمر الأحداث .المؤلمه وتنتهي من حياتك .. 
وستصل بأذن الله الى شاطيء الأ مان .. 




/
\
/



وستتذكر كلماتي ذات يوم .. ..


أبدأ بنقطة.. هي نفسك...
الدوائر كثيرة في الحياة بعضها يدور علينا ..
وبعضها يدور عليهم ..



/
\
/




وأحيانآ نظل ندور في الدائرة نفسها 
ولا نجد منها انفكاكآ ..
ونعود إلى النقطه نفسها دون ..أن ندرك أنها البداية .. !!
إحساس مجرد....أو.....مجرد إحساس.​


​


----------

